# Reports from bands.



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Got the info back from the first snow goose band....At least four year old female lesser snow banded near Simpson River way up in the Northwestern Territories on '02. How they can sex these things is beyond me!

Post your guys' findings here, for those of you that GET A BAND!!! :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice...

Here's a story I heard today that will kill most of you who hunt often and are always empty handed on jewelry.

We hooked up with Bruce and his kid Matt from Britton, SD this weekend for a hunt. I believe Matt was 15 and it was only his second goose hunt. The first hunt of his life he took down two canadas in the early season...both were banded. His second day ever was with us but he didn't take a band, well...the next morning there were geese behind his house and he snook up and took a ross but couldn't find it. Bruce took the dog out into the field this morning and yup, a banded ross.

I could've swore Matt said he didn't get a goose on Saturday and if that's true...the first 3 geese of his life were all banded!

Let's all chip in and buy him some lotto tickets!


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW! I am heading to Britton, SD on Sun until Wed or so. I just hope that I have that kind of luck. I just hope we can shot at least a couple geese. You would hate to drive all the way from Wisconsin for nothing! Drop a line if anyone can lend a hand in the NE SoDak area. [email protected]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

sflem849, the birds are everywhere in the northern portion of the state from I-94 to almost HW 83. You're timing it good.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

One Lucky Kid You have to remember alot of those birds in the Britton area are banded at Sand Lake. I've been hunting for 4 years and have yet to shoot a banded bird.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

my first goose was banded, but no way did i get 3. Thats friggen insane.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Right now i'm sitting on one band for each type of bird. I got a banded canadian, a banded duck, and a banded snow that that also had a neck collar on it.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

my canadian had a collar on. Blasted to **** though. I lost the metal though. WOW. every bird is impressive.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm always shocked with the snows. Out of all the piles we've shot we've only ended up with the one band last spring. Well i guess i'm not that shocked after i think about it. There are a lot of those damn sky carp out there.


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

Male Lesser Snow Goose - banded 01/26/02 in East Bay, TX - hatched in 2001 or earlier


----------



## jhanson (Dec 19, 2003)

Shot my first banded snow goose this weekend. My buddy that I was hunting with was lucky enough to shoot a snow with a neck collar. We hunted by Edgeley and the birds are everywhere. We managed to shoot 25 of them this weekend.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

The poor kid is gonna be ruined for life... (Just like shooting a ten point buck as your first deer.) Unbelievable story though!!! :beer:


----------

